# Where can I find a Marcum LX-3tc???



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

I think I have decided on buying a marcum LX-3tc, but now I am having a little difficulty finding them. I have been doing enough research to see that at least at some point they were selling for around $300, but everywhere I look they are $400+ and most are out of stock. I don't quite understand how unimproved technology can continue to be the same price or more expensive year in and year out. I did find a site that had reconditioned ones for $300, but I would like to buy new. I emailed Frank's in Linwood since their website only shows the LX-5 and VX-1 and nothing in-between. Any leads would be appreciated.


----------



## icefishermanmark (Mar 2, 2005)

Try calling Cabelas because sometimes the store will carry an item that's not listen on the website. Also try calling a few Gander Mountain stores, because they may have a few. Other than thay, Reedsports has them but they're $450. That's just a little too much. I understand what you mean about the prices going up. I guess Marcum must have a large demand.


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

grouly925 said:


> I did find a site that had reconditioned ones for $300, but I would like to buy new.


If they are factory reconditioned units, you might reconsider. $300 is a good price if it includes all the goodies as well. (i.e. soft pak, batt/charger, etc.)

Might be worth looking into. I have an LX-3 and absolutely love it!

Sid


----------



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

I got a response from Frank's in Linwood that they could order me one, but that they didn't stock any for lack of sales. I guess I would have a hard time selling stuff that was priced at as low as $300 last year for $450 this year too. If I can't find one cheaper than $450, I might just get an FL-18. I am going to dig some more into the reconditioned ones because that same website had reconditioned LX-5 Marcums for $400. If they are truly factory reconditioned and come with the full warranty, that is the route that I would go. Thanks all.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

www.byownerelectronics.com 

NO place cheaper........


----------



## chibear54 (Feb 9, 2007)

got mine last year at gander mountain, but towards the end of the ice fishing season. Was on sale for 300 and the last one was a display so had even more taken off. Love it! Should consider waiting til mid to late season and the price will go down, but if you have to have it, its a great asset to have on the ice with you.


----------



## Ara (Sep 10, 2005)

Prices of everything fluctuate based on the season... now is not the right time to buy anything ice fishing related.

Supply and Demand


----------



## Bagman (Apr 1, 2006)

Did that model survive the Naturevision buy out . If not it may be scarce.


----------



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

It still says they are available on their website and I have talked to places that stock them or can at least get them. I can see a 40 or 50 dollar price swing in season vs. out of season, but $150??? Thats a 33% price swing. It would be different if the technology was going to change from year to year, but a LX-3 from last year is the same as a LX-3 from this year, so why wouldn't the stores just put them in the back room until next year rather than let them go? Just crazy.


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

You never know, with the economy the way it is, they may be alot cheaper before too long.


----------



## DetroitIron (Dec 4, 2003)

I bought a reconditioned LX3 two years ago, then had it upgraded to true color. Have no problems, excellent unit.


----------



## ReddHead (Feb 17, 2005)

I bought a reconditioned LX3 from Cabela's had it upgraded. For some reason the sonar just quit last year and Marcum has fixed it for free. Those people at Marcum have been great to me twice now and also great to my brother-in-law with his unit that he had upgraded. I recommend this company because of their great customer service.
I also love the flasher and have trouble fishing without it. We used it in Canada by placing sand and water in the bottom of the boat. I turned up the gain and it gave me a reading through the aluminum hull. That way I didn't need to purchase another transducer because I could use the transducer made for icefishing.


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

http://www.fishingprostore.com/cart.php?m=product_list&c=3

Found this in my favorite list from last year when I was shopping for my LX5. I don't know if they just haven't updated their site or what but they have a reconditioned LX5 for $400. If you can swing it I would recommend the LX5.


----------



## Superhog (Jun 24, 2003)

never saw them in a store for under $399 new.....great unit, and like kcud rellik said, if you can swing the extra cash go with the LX5


----------



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

kcud rellik said:


> http://www.fishingprostore.com/cart.php?m=product_list&c=3
> 
> Found this in my favorite list from last year when I was shopping for my LX5. I don't know if they just haven't updated their site or what but they have a reconditioned LX5 for $400. If you can swing it I would recommend the LX5.


I saw that when I researched the marcum site. I need to call those guys to see if these are factory reconditioned, and what the deal is with any warranty and such. I told the wife this is the only thing I want for Christmas, so I need to make up my mind in the next couple weeks.


----------

